# [SOLVED]New Google wallet



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone know when the new Google Wallet apk us going to be released? The new one is supposed to be able to support debit and all major credit cards.. just curious, mine hasn't updated, not is it even listed in "My Apps" section of Play Store..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> Does anyone know when the new Google Wallet apk us going to be released? The new one is supposed to be able to support debit and all major credit cards.. just curious, mine hasn't updated, not is it even listed in "My Apps" section of Play Store..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm assuming you side-loaded Google Wallet. The Play Store app was updated about a month ago to support those features.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yea, I have VZW, so it's not on it by default.. but I found it on another forum.. Thanks. It was over here..
http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus/196623-newest-version-google-wallet.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Atreides (Jul 13, 2012)

I found this gem over on Android central: http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/206901-vzw-lte-google-wallet-build-prop.html

Essentially what you do is edit the product name and product device entries in build.prop to make the Play Store think you've got a GSM device. After that, Google Wallet appeared in the Play Store and I was able to download it with no problem.

Apparent downsides: supposedly SVoice either won't work or you won't be able to download (which I don't have anyway) it so long as you have the build.prop editted, and you probably won't be able to get the Verizon OTA updates (which I won't do anyway). So far no issues with it, but I'll update tomorrow after I've had a reliable signal if you're interested.


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

i have it on my VZ Gnex without problem. No need to edit anything. Just install this APK... i will give u a link to my dropbox.... i will delete it in the next few days... so grab it soon...

**UPDATE**
new link covers the new block placed 9/15... this is the revised copy that makes it work

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1z8zptp0qs2okeo/Wallet_1.5-R79-v5.apk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

The latest google wallet version BEFORE the big update added the option to update from the apps settings menu. Google knows mad people sideload it, hit menu and settings and see if the option is there.


----------



## wolve7 (Oct 28, 2011)

chaco said:


> i have it on my VZ Gnex without problem. No need to edit anything. Just install this APK... i will give u a link to my dropbox.... i will delete it in the next few days... so grab it soon...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cmjgrsm6ip0t481/Wallet.apk


I downloaded this, installed, opened it up and this is what im getting..i go to play store and it says device not compatible..latest update is sept 5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atreides (Jul 13, 2012)

I had an issue where Google Wallet was forcing me to update (I thought I had the latest already) and wasn't letting me anywhere inside Wallet, and wouldn't show up in the Play Store or anything. This fixed that for me.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Atreides said:


> I found this gem over on Android central: http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/206901-vzw-lte-google-wallet-build-prop.html
> 
> Essentially what you do is edit the product name and product device entries in build.prop to make the Play Store think you've got a GSM device. After that, Google Wallet appeared in the Play Store and I was able to download it with no problem.
> 
> Apparent downsides: supposedly SVoice either won't work or you won't be able to download (which I don't have anyway) it so long as you have the build.prop editted, and you probably won't be able to get the Verizon OTA updates (which I won't do anyway). So far no issues with it, but I'll update tomorrow after I've had a reliable signal if you're interested.


 Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

Should I worry that when I log in it tells me that my device is unsupported because I have root access?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

wolve7 said:


> I downloaded this, installed, opened it up and this is what im getting..i go to play store and it says device not compatible..latest update is sept 5
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am getting the same issue. Anyone know why? Tried many different versions. Any help is appreciated


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

treybarnes66 said:


> Should I worry that when I log in it tells me that my device is unsupported because I have root access?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just means wallet is potentially vulnerable. Don't like it? Don't use it.
Another thing, if you have any issues with wallet and call Google, they won't help you. Got double charged? They'll tell you to gfy lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> I am getting the same issue. Anyone know why? Tried many different versions. Any help is appreciated


You have to do the build.prop edit to say your device is GSM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Here ya go guys. Just download this and side load that betch. http://db.tt/DkQienIQ


----------



## InkyEyEs (Dec 1, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Here ya go guys. Just download this and side load that betch. http://db.tt/DkQienIQ


Thank you! That worked like a champ!


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Here ya go guys. Just download this and side load that betch. http://db.tt/DkQienIQ


Worked flawlessly thanks!


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Here ya go guys. Just download this and side load that betch.


Worked like a charm! Thank you very much!


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

The thing to do is download market enabler from this link and set it to T-Mobile USA. After you do this you will be able to download the app from the market. With an app like this I prefer to know for sure I have a good version!

http://code.google.c.../downloads/list

Edit: This does not appear to work anymore due to the new block listed later in the thread.


----------



## cweb69 (Jul 20, 2012)

Not a huge deal, since I probably wouldn't use it much anyway, but I've never been able to actually get a payment to go through. I've tried several times to spend that free $10 they give you, but it always fails to process in their machines. I don't know what the problem is. I tap it to the machine, it does it thing for a second, then the register spits out a failed transaction receipt. Any advice on this?


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

cweb69 said:


> Not a huge deal, since I probably wouldn't use it much anyway, but I've never been able to actually get a payment to go through. I've tried several times to spend that free $10 they give you, but it always fails to process in their machines. I don't know what the problem is. I tap it to the machine, it does it thing for a second, then the register spits out a failed transaction receipt. Any advice on this?


My first question would be have you tried it at more than one place? My experience is it does not work everywhere. Even though it has been a long time since it did not work for me. Not sure if this is required or not, but I always open the app and enter my pin before paying.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

If it fails that usually means the vendor isn't set up for NFC payments.. it will fail if you have wave activated credit card too. If your device says unsupported, that simply is Google's nice way of saying your Cell Carrier hasn't agreed to allow it in that phone yet... and that they are not offering any protection if your info gets taken from it somehow.... Verizon G Nexus doesn't have it by default. That's why we have to side load it. It works fine though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Here ya go guys. Just download this and side load that betch. http://db.tt/DkQienIQ


Appears to be working for me as well. No longer have the "update" screen.

May I ask what's different about this version of the app that allows it to work?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Appears to be working for me as well. No longer have the "update" screen.
> 
> May I ask what's different about this version of the app that allows it to work?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure. I was using wallet yesterday without issue. Opened it this morning with the outdated error message, so I changed my build.prop, downloaded the newest version from the play store, pulled it from /data/app and threw it on dropbox. My guess is they're forcing you to update because of security issues.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> I'm not sure. I was using wallet yesterday without issue. Opened it this morning with the outdated error message, so I changed my build.prop, downloaded the newest version from the play store, pulled it from /data/app and threw it on dropbox. My guess is they're forcing you to update because of security issues.


http://www.droid-lif...n-galaxy-nexus/

Edit: Droid life is saying Wallet is no longer compatible with VZW GNex at all... IDK?


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Here ya go guys. Just download this and side load that betch. http://db.tt/DkQienIQ


Thanks for the download but it didn't work on my device.. I just switched over to Vicious latest MIUI so that maybe the reason, otherwise, it still says unsupported and doesn't link in the Market.

As for the message that some have gotten, I haven't received that one yet....


----------



## Shadowlore (Jul 5, 2011)

See.. here's what I don't get... If ISIS was live, and Verizon was just wanting to make money off ISIS transaction.. then I could see why they were doing this.

However, there IS no alternative.. I don't understand why Verizon insists on trying to cripple this. *facepalm*


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

Shadowlore said:


> See.. here's what I don't get... If ISIS was live, and Verizon was just wanting to make money off ISIS transaction.. then I could see why they were doing this.
> 
> However, there IS no alternative.. I don't understand why Verizon insists on trying to cripple this. *facepalm*


I for one will never use ISIS just because they are doing this!!!


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

That's cool, i guess that's the risk. Thanks for the answer. I just didn't want to load it up and get pissed of because it won't work for me.



jova33 said:


> Just means wallet is potentially vulnerable. Don't like it? Don't use it.
> Another thing, if you have any issues with wallet and call Google, they won't help you. Got double charged? They'll tell you to gfy lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> http://www.droid-lif...n-galaxy-nexus/
> 
> Edit: Droid life is saying Wallet is no longer compatible with VZW GNex at all... IDK?


I just downloaded the latest apk from their comments and it works perfectly. No more update b.s.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I just downloaded the latest apk from their comments and it works perfectly. No more update b.s.


I was just gonna post this! Ninja'd!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I was just gonna post this! Ninja'd!


Got to stop slacking man!! lol


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Tried using Wallet with my off-brand Chinese battery today...didn't hit me until just now haha


----------



## Atreides (Jul 13, 2012)

So I haven't had any issues with my edited build.prop. 4g and the phone still work great, and Wallet seems to work just fine (I tested it at the local McDonalds).


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Atreides said:


> So I haven't had any issues with my edited build.prop. 4g and the phone still work great, and Wallet seems to work just fine (I tested it at the local McDonalds).


 FYI After you download the new version you can put your build.prop back to stock.


----------



## jmims (Aug 7, 2011)

Everyone should file a complaint with the FCC, like some of the commenters on the DL article have done. We can already stick it to them by circumventing this crap by sideloading the latest version, but let's let them know we're not stupid either.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The FTC would probably be a better option considering this is limiting competition in the mobile payments arena.

Also, you can change your build.prop to the takju/maguro build info and Google Wallet will work properly and also allow you to update it in the market.


----------



## solidspidey (Jun 28, 2012)

Has anyone seen this Google wallet wake lock before?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

It won't let me add my account and I know it works on the ROM I use. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## clos101 (Jul 29, 2012)

acoleman.mobile said:


> It won't let me add my account and I know it works on the ROM I use. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I'm having the same problem. Worked with the updated apk the other day, flashed a fnv and I can't get it to work anymore.


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Aug 7, 2012)

clos101 said:


> I'm having the same problem. Worked with the updated apk the other day, flashed a fnv and I can't get it to work anymore.


I am having the same issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Guess they found a new way to block us then. I guess I'm just going to stay on this ROM or restore with tbu.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Guess they found a new way to block us then. I guess I'm just going to stay on this ROM or restore with tbu.


I was able to re add my cards after I did the build.prop mod listed on the previous page.

*Lol. Mixed up the wallet threads. There's a build.prop mod listed in the other one that worked for me.*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Aug 7, 2012)

For the ones having issues after switching ROMs delete the old and updated versions of wallet then reinstall reboot profit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clos101 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just uninstalled, rebooted and installed again. It connected my account again. I haven't tried to actually use it yet, but all seems well.

The one difference I noticed was the prompt to allow access to wallet. Once it gives you that prompt you're headed in the right direction.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Editing the build.prop still works.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gotwillk (Dec 1, 2011)

anyone else getting a "google secure element version: not present" in the about section of the app? does this matter?

EDIT: nvm, it went away after i added a cc. it now says v1.6. all is well.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

gotwillk said:


> anyone else getting a "google secure element version: not present" in the about section of the app? does this matter?
> 
> EDIT: nvm, it went away after i added a cc. it now says v1.6. all is well.


Says that on my nexus 7 as well

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Editing build.prop allows the app to be downloaded for me and it opens and seems to be good, but it still tells me the device isn't supported, and at two different gas stations I got no response when trying to use it.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The unsupported device message is probably due to being rooted.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just used it at Burger king again. Working great. Here is the one I'm using. (Verizon)

https://dl.dropbox.c...letnfcrel-1.apk


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Just used it at Burger king again. Working great. Here is the one I'm using. (Verizon)
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...letnfcrel-1.apk


Ahh, okay. Thanks fellas. I suppose I should unroot before opening the app every time...
~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am confused... you can't use the APK micro23 used unless you are unrooted?

EDIT: Where can I find the latest google wallet APK that works with Verizon? The link provided a few messages previous no longer works...


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Just used it at Burger king again. Working great. Here is the one I'm using. (Verizon)
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...letnfcrel-1.apk


That one is working for me as well - It shows as version 1.5 R87-v15.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

rester555 said:


> I am confused... you can't use the APK micro23 used unless you are unrooted?
> 
> EDIT: Where can I find the latest google wallet APK that works with Verizon? The link provided a few messages previous no longer works...


http://d-h.st/DSY There she lies mang! Go get you some


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

gotwillk said:


> anyone else getting a "google secure element version: not present" in the about section of the app? does this matter?
> 
> EDIT: nvm, it went away after i added a cc. it now says v1.6. all is well.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

I have this problem. But here is what my other issue is. Trying to add my card comes up with this.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

BigShotProducer said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> I have this problem. But here is what my other issue is. Trying to add my card comes up with this.


i only experienced this when i tried to add the card while having a bad connection so it couldnt communicate with the server well. Try to connect with a solid good connection.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

I have used full WiFi and full 4G. I thought it was BC of low signal, but still no dice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

BigShotProducer said:


> I have used full WiFi and full 4G. I thought it was BC of low signal, but still no dice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


it really should be though, I actually just had that error again since I just updated my dizzythermal nightly build and always reset my wallet before flashing it. after clicking retry, it worked like a charm.

make sure you are using the newest build ( i believe all others refuse access......but good to check) 1.5-r87-v15. I used 2 bars of 4G here and its the official version not a cracked or modified version.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay -- so it's now working. Here's how I did it.

I booted into recovery.
Reset the app from the website. 
Rebooted phone and let the app reset. 
Uninstalled the app. 
Edited build.prop.
Rebooted.
Downloaded from PlayStore.
Rebooted.
Signed into wallet and my card added!

YMMV!


----------

